# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آیکون ها و تصاویر پشت زمینه سه بعدی

## amirsajjadi

*با سلام*
*اینم جدیدترین آیکونهای سه بعدی PNG با بهترین کیفیت*

این تاپیک هر روز بروز میشه

----------


## amirsajjadi

*آیکونهای 32 در 32 :* Loading.rar

----------


## amirsajjadi

*آیکونهای 48 در 48 :* 
Aqua.rar

----------


## amirsajjadi

*فایل های SWF :*
ساعت های فلش ، شکلک های یاهو (متحرک)

----------


## davood-ahmadi

این هم یک سری دیگر Icon PNG32

----------


## amirsajjadi

*آیکونهای 256 در 256 :*Alarm.rar ، Alien Aqua ، Chadamus ، Crystal Black White ، Monitors ، Office_Space_Pack.rar ، Vista.rar ، More Aqua.rar ، Radium Pack Icon.rar

----------


## amirsajjadi

*آیکونهای 128 در 128 :*Angular Stock Icons.rar ، Aquaria Stock.rar ، Black icons.rar ، Photorealistic Icons.rar ، Clock.rar ، Crystal GT Glass.rar ، Disney.rar ، File Types.rar ، iToolbar Icons.rar ، Kids.rar ، Layered Folders.rar ، LonghornHighPX.rar ، Old icons.rar ، Button.rar ، zRealPremium Icons.rar ، Orange Software.rar

----------


## shahab_ksh

*Friendly iCon*



Download Here

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## shahab_ksh

آیکن هایی با فرمت Ico و Png از اشیا که در دو مدل واقعی و گرافیکی می باشند. حتما مورد استفاده آیکن ها را می دانید ، آیکن ها نماد هایی هستند که بیانگر منظور شما با شکل می باشند. اگر از طراحان کار های گرافیکی هستید یا برای سایت خود به نماد هایی به جای نوشته برای زیبایی احتیاج دارید . فایل Flat آیکن های با فرمت ICO می باشند و می توانید آن ها را مستقیمآ برای استفاده در فایل های ویندوز به کار ببرید ، فایل Glamour با پسوند PNG با کیفیت بالا برای کار های گرافیکی می باشند و به راحتی قابل تبدیل به فرمت ICO هستند


 


 دانلود آیکن های Glamour با فرمت PNG (حجم فایل: 1.68 مگابایت) | لینک کمکی دانلود (راپیدشیر)
 دانلود آیکن های Flat با فرمت ICO (حجم فایل: 2.07 مگابایت) | لینک کمکی دانلود (راپیدشیر)
 رمز عبور:www.fdl.ir

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## shahab_ksh

*سه بعدی ها






**دانلود کردن*

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## tatu3882

> *آیکونهای 128 در 128 :*Angular Stock Icons.rar ، Aquaria Stock.rar ، Black icons.rar ، Photorealistic Icons.rar ، Clock.rar ، Crystal GT Glass.rar ، Disney.rar ، File Types.rar ، iToolbar Icons.rar ، Kids.rar ، Layered Folders.rar ، LonghornHighPX.rar ، Old icons.rar ، Button.rar ، zRealPremium Icons.rar ، Orange Software.rar


لینک ها مشکل داره اصلا لینک نشده اند
اگه ممکنه این بخش درست کنید 
خیلی جالبه

----------


## bita_naz

لطفا انیمیشن GIF هم بذارید

مرسی

----------


## zoofa

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Clear

----------


## mehrdad_shahian

اينم يه سايت پر از آيكونهاي ويستا (بريد حالشو ببريد):
http://www.vistaicons.com

----------


## Yama12

اینم یک پک آیکون که آیکون برنامه هایست
مثل وورد و اکسل و ...
اما مثل آیکون های بقیه سوسولی نیست که خوشکل مشکل باشه

----------


## musiox

http://www.iconarchive.com/

----------


## shahab_ksh

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## shahab_ksh

پرچم 250 کشور جهان


*World Flag Icons | A-Z over 250 Flag icons | 12MB*


ifre|PASS:*http://downturk.info* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/91516038...lags.icons.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/3535786
or
http://w14.easy-share.com/1699567551.html 

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## shahab_ksh

http://rapidshare.com/files/10570546...uaPNGIcons.rar
PASS:http://downturk.info


زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## H4i0 ACP

سلام به همه
آیکن که تو انترنت و CD فروشی ها زیاده ولی ایکن بدرد بخور برای برنامه کلاسیک یا حسابداری کمه.

----------


## H4i0 ACP

من برنامه های زیادی در زمینه تبدیل PNG به ایکن دارم ، به نظر من اگر این برنامه ها هم معرفی بشن خیلی خوبه .

----------


## amirsajjadi

سایتی برای دانلود آیکون ، تم ویندوز و ...
www.crystalxp.net

----------


## Yama12

چند سایت که آیکون های سه بعدی و توپی دارن مثله نمونه عکسی که گذاشتم
برای دانلود نمونه آیکون ها روی لینک زیرش کلیک کنید

http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png


http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png

http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png


http://www.vistaicons.com/templates/...wnload_PNG.png

منبع سایت: ویستا آیکون
http://www.vistaicons.com

----------


## shahab_ksh

ifre|PASS:*http://downturk.info*


http://rapidshare.com/files/10519717..._WIND_ICON.rar


زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## shahab_ksh

http://rapidshare.com/files/103817426/KnobButton.rar

PASS:*http://downturk.info*

زدن کلید تشکر یادتون نره! تا بیشتر بزارم

----------


## davood-ahmadi

این هم یک سری آیکون زیبای دیگر

 


http://www.freeiconsweb.com/

----------


## Mahdi-563

فكر كنم لينكت خرابه

----------


## amirsajjadi

با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز
*این تاپیک شامل بیش از هزار آیکون سه بعدی و تصاویر پشت زمینه میباشد.*_این تاپیک هر روز آپدیت میشه_

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 48 در 48

نوع آيکون : PNG
 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128

نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256
نوع آيکون : PNG

 لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256

نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 256 در 256

نوع آيکون : PNG

 
 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *

نوع آيکون : PNG

 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG


 
لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG



لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG



لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG




لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : *
نوع آيکون : PNG



لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## amirsajjadi

سايز آيکون : 128 در 128
نوع آيکون : PNG


لينک دانلود آيکون

----------


## john smithair

خسته نباشی رفیق من برنامه ام کارش قفل کردن ویندوزه هنوز براش آیکون ولوگوی مناسب پیدا نکردم  میتونی بهم چند تا آیکون مرتبط با برنامه ام پیدا کنی. مثلا لوگوی ویندوز که قفل شده یا مثلا روش عبور ممنوعه یا هرچی منکه پیدا نکردم.
پیشاپیش از اینکه کمکم میکنی ممنوم  :لبخند:

----------


## Yama12

سلام
من یک برنامه برای مدیریت شیرینی فروشی سفارش گرفتم و نوشتم و احتیاج به آیکون هایی مثل کیک و شیرینی و شکلات و آجیل و از این قبیل دارم
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
ترجیحا png

----------


## مهران رسا

> خسته نباشی رفیق من برنامه ام کارش قفل کردن ویندوزه هنوز براش آیکون ولوگوی مناسب پیدا نکردم میتونی بهم چند تا آیکون مرتبط با برنامه ام پیدا کنی. مثلا لوگوی ویندوز که قفل شده یا مثلا روش عبور ممنوعه یا هرچی منکه پیدا نکردم.
> پیشاپیش از اینکه کمکم میکنی ممنوم


سلام .

این هم چند نمونه برای شما دوست عزیز !

----------


## john smithair

خیلی  ممنون که پاسخ دادید دوست عزیز m8spy
ممنونم ولی به آیکن بیشتر نیازدارم. واینکه من می خوام ویندوز رو قفل کنم نه درب مغازرو.

----------


## مهران رسا

> خیلی ممنون که پاسخ دادید دوست عزیز m8spy
> ممنونم ولی به آیکن بیشتر نیازدارم. واینکه من می خوام ویندوز رو قفل کنم نه درب مغازرو.


هلو بپر تو گلو دیگه !

به تاپیکی که در همین رابطه در همین تالار وجود داره مراجعه کن . نمونه های زیادی هست  :چشمک: 

 
برای برنامت به آیکون نیاز داری ؟! (بیا تو)

----------


## john smithair

> هلو بپر تو گلو دیگه


سلام دوست عزیز من واقعا ضرب المثل (اگر درست نوشته باشم) های ایرانی رو معنی شون رو نمیدونم. ولی با کلی تحقیق بین هم زبون هامون منظور شما رو فهمیدم ولی خوب من گفتم یعنی شاید از این جا زودتر به جواب برسم. نمی خواستم که یک کار آماده ای رو از شما بگیرم. خیلی ببخشید :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :بوس:

----------


## مهران رسا

> سلام دوست عزیز من واقعا ضرب المثل (اگر درست نوشته باشم) های ایرانی رو معنی شون رو نمیدونم. ولی با کلی تحقیق بین هم زبون هامون منظور شما رو فهمیدم ولی خوب من گفتم یعنی شاید از این جا زودتر به جواب برسم. نمی خواستم که یک کار آماده ای رو از شما بگیرم. خیلی ببخشید


 
سلام عزیزم .

به این تاپیک زیر مراجعه کردی ؟

برای برنامت به آیکون نیاز داری ؟!؟! (بیا تو) 

اینجا نمونه های زیادی وجود داره . خودت می تونی اونها رو با هم ترکیب کنی !  :چشمک:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

1. Fam Fam Fam
2. Brand Spanking New
3. Pinvoke
4. Sweetie
5. Random Jabber
6. Two Tone Icons
7. Exploding Boy
8. Strawbee
9. kurumizawa
10. N Design
11. Greyscale
12. Minimal Icons 1.8.6
13. ASP NET Icons
14. BS-Markup
15. Fast Icons
16. Glyph Lab
17. Graphic Push
18. Pixeley
19. Spheres Icons
20. Gorts Icons
21. Bitcons
22. Beauticons
23. Icon Kits
24. Yellow Icons
25. Studio Twenty Eight
26. Vista Icons
27. Icon Base
28. Website Icons
29. Feed Icons
30. Ganato Free Icons
31. Free Icons Web
32. Icon Shock
33. Clickfire Favicons
34. Damien G Icons
35. Icon Bulk
36. Icon Shock
37. Marvilla
38. Icon Shock
39. Top Icons
40. Icons Online

----------


## reoreo

سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز
با تشکر از شما
آیا می شود از داخل برنامه vb.net برای حفاظت وخارج کردن فلش از usb اقدام کرد

با تشکر مجدد

----------


## salehbagheri

> سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز
> با تشکر از شما
> آیا می شود از داخل برنامه vb.net برای حفاظت وخارج کردن فلش از usb اقدام کرد
> 
> با تشکر مجدد


من هم از شما تشکر می کنم بخاطر سوال بجایی که پرسیدید!!!!

بهترین برنامه برای ساخت آیکون Axialis Icon WorkShop هست و بهترین سایت برای دانلود آیکون IconShock هست.

----------


## s.k711

سلام دوستان.
خيلي تاپيك خوب و بدربخوريه.
از دستدر كاران خيلي ممنونم براي ايجاد همچين تاپيكي.
دوستان اگه محبت كنيد و ايكونهايي در رابطه با طلا و جواهر هم بگذاريد.
(خيلي لازم دارم)
پيشاپيش خيلي ممنون از لطفتون.

----------


## CaptainMassoud

سلام دوست عزیز.
لطفا کرک KDTele 3.6  جهت دات نت بایم ایمیل کنید متشکرم

----------


## Armin060

اگر ميشه يه چند تا آيكون هم از مدرسه بزاريد.

----------


## nasleayandeh.2008

به من كمك كنيد كه چگونه به وسيكه vb.net و php يه سايت خوب و يه سيستم جامع جهت كارمندان و كاركنان مانند امور مالي امور آموزشي امور اداري و فارغ التحصيلي و... بنويسم و تمامي اطلاعات بايد بر روي يك سرور كه از نوع oracel است و تمامي نرم افزار ها و سايت از آن استفاده ميكنه بسازم
درضمن من ميخواهم يه سيستم تلفن گويا با vb.net و همچنين سيستم ارسال ايميل به هر شخص و همچنين سيستم دريافت و ارسال پيامك از طريق GSmodem باشد كمكم كنيد

----------


## Yama12

> به من كمك كنيد كه چگونه به وسيكه vb.net و php يه سايت خوب و يه سيستم جامع جهت كارمندان و كاركنان مانند امور مالي امور آموزشي امور اداري و فارغ التحصيلي و... بنويسم و تمامي اطلاعات بايد بر روي يك سرور كه از نوع oracel است و تمامي نرم افزار ها و سايت از آن استفاده ميكنه بسازم
> درضمن من ميخواهم يه سيستم تلفن گويا با vb.net و همچنين سيستم ارسال ايميل به هر شخص و همچنين سيستم دريافت و ارسال پيامك از طريق GSmodem باشد كمكم كنيد


سلام
هر سوالی که داری به بخش مخصوص خودش برو و ابتدا جستجو کن بعد اگر به نتیجه نرسیدی تاپیک برن و بپرس

برنامه نویسی در VB.Net
*
PHP*

پایگاه داده Oracle

----------


## bloodapple

ایکون های لبه گرد زیبا 

دانلود ایکون

----------


## REZAsys

چند تا آیکون ماشین و گنگستر برای بازی می خواستم

----------


## hesam_hma

*دانلود انواع آیکون برای زیبا سازی برنامه ها* 
http://www.programco.com/Downloads_Home.aspx 
*به زودی تعداد آیکون های سایت فوق به 100،000 عدد با حجمی بالغ بر 2 گیگا بایت خواهد رسید*

----------


## hesam_hma

*سری جدید آیکون ها آپلود شد* 
*دانلود انواع آیکون برای زیبا سازی برنامه ها* 
http://www.programco.com/Downloads_Home.aspx 
*به زودی تعداد آیکون های سایت فوق به 100،000 عدد با حجمی بالغ بر 2 گیگا بایت خواهد رسید*

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
آقا یه سری آیکون برای بازی میگذارید؟؟؟
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## mja-member

> سايز آيکون : *
> نوع آيکون : PNG
> 
>  
> لينک دانلود آيکون


سلام
اگه همه رو تو یه پست میذاشتی بهتر نبود؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
میشه آیکون هایی در مورد علائم و تابلو های راهنمایی رانندگی هم بزارین 
متشکرم

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام 
> میشه آیکون هایی در مورد علائم و تابلو های راهنمایی رانندگی هم بزارین 
> متشکرم


فعلا اینا رو داشته باشین...

----------


## mandegaran

سایتی بزرگ با آرشیوی از آیکون های متنوع با امکان جستجو
http://www.iconarchive.com

----------


## khalilj

به این هم سری بزنید خالی از لطف نیست 
http://www.iconspedia.com

----------


## e.Rezaei

سلام
ببخشيد من چند تا آيكون براي بلبرينگ و لوازم ماشين مي خواستم .

----------


## hadi-z

دانلود آیکون با موضوع وسایط حمل و نقل:

pic.jpg

----------


## hesam_hma

درود بر همه دوستان

جدیدترین آیکونهای برای برنامه نویسی را دانلود کنید

http://www.programco.com/Icons.aspx

----------

